# My goats wont eat their minerals



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I am using one of the brands the breeder used, so I know they have been exposed to it. It's purina 

It's in this PVC contraption that I had my husband make and it's mounted to the wall inside the barn, so it can't get wet or pooped in. I had my vet check it when she was here because I thought we mounted it too high but she said it was perfect.

I suspected they weren't eating it, so did a design in the minerals this morning to see if it was still there this evening and it was. 

The last two nights I put a small handful in their night grain so I could be SURE they were getting them... It was worrying me that they may be missing important nutrients... Was I wrong to do this?

Is it normal for them to go days without eating it? Am I worrying over nothing? If it was a mineral they have eaten before what could be reason they aren't eating them now?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I feed the manna pro minerals and I mix them with just a little bit of sunflower seeds. That little trick makes sure they eat it


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Great. I have black oil sunflower seeds. I will mix some in tomorrow. If it doesn't work i guess i will switch brands. Do you have to switch minerals slowly like food brands?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Mine sometimes eat them pretty good, sometimes not. I got tired of
worrying about it so I copper bolused. Based on what a member of this
forum said, I still put out the mineral. I *believe* the copper boluses
are a good deal. The coats on my does are excellent. soft, shiney and lay flat.
Last year by this time half my herd had heel mites. So far, (knock on wood)
I haven't had a single case of it this year. No facts here, just my 
experience so far with the boluses.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do a similar thing -- they snarf their loose minerals, but I also give them a shot called multimin. That shot was the only thing that got my deficient doe to look AMAZING. Love it.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I used purina for the longest time and my goats hated it. I was told by a long time breeder that purina is the worse mineral to give your goats and she recommended a mineral called Lactomin. I switched immediately and boy, there was such a difference in my goats. They loved it and couldn't get enough of it. It's a little pricey but so worth it!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I feed pelleted feed. We tried mixing some minerals in with her food and all the silly goat did is eat around them! So, we don't even offer them to her. She won't eat it so why buy it? At least, that's how I see it. I do give her Bo-Se once a year.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I also have Purina goat minerals and they never eat it, so its not just you. You'd think a big name brand like that would make sure to make their minerals are appetizing to goats. It's curious. I started top-dressing my goat pellets with it, but they would still somehow find a way to leave the pinch of minerals I put in each day and just wat the pellets. I'm getting another brand next time.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Honestly I find they don't EAT the minerals as readily as we think. They also are picky, they like FRESH. I only keep 1/2# in their dish at all times. I change the mineral every 5 days-ish. Between the 5 of them they hardly eat but 1/4#. They more or less lick little bits. Also, depending on your feeding regiment they may feel like they need more/less. Mine tend to lick the mineral when it's fresh. Occasionally we'll catch one in the dish though!


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

FreckledFarmer said:


> I am using one of the brands the breeder used, so I know they have been exposed to it. It's purina
> 
> It's in this PVC contraption that I had my husband make and it's mounted to the wall inside the barn, so it can't get wet or pooped in. I had my vet check it when she was here because I thought we mounted it too high but she said it was perfect.
> 
> ...


I have the same PVC setup. My understanding is that goats will eat minerals IF they need it. They may not need it right now..


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Honestly I find they don't EAT the minerals as readily as we think. They also are picky, they like FRESH. I only keep 1/2# in their dish at all times. I change the mineral every 5 days-ish. Between the 5 of them they hardly eat but 1/4#. They more or less lick little bits. Also, depending on your feeding regiment they may feel like they need more/less. Mine tend to lick the mineral when it's fresh. Occasionally we'll catch one in the dish though!


My minerals are in the PVC and been out there for a month and they eat them when they need them.... Most goat owners I know leave the minerals out unless soiled. If they don't eat them, they don't need them.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ladyharley said:


> My minerals are in the PVC and been out there for a month and they eat them when they need them.... Most goat owners I know leave the minerals out unless soiled. If they don't eat them, they don't need them.


Our goats go nuts for fresh mineral, the breeders around me also recommend fresh at least weekly, which is why I do it too.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Our goats go nuts for fresh mineral, the breeders around me also recommend fresh at least weekly, which is why I do it too.


I've done it this way for months with no problems and they eat them when they need them. I know many the goats owners that do it the same way, minerals are expensive....minerals don't go bad. Just my experience...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I have noted personally that the minerals I purchase tend to separate after about 4 days of them muzzling the mineral around and tend to start to tack together with moisture from outside or what have you. I guess I don't look at price tags when I purchase products or feed for my animals, I buy what's best. I also feed my dairy heifers the leftover minerals from the goats in their pasture feeder unless soiled.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> I have noted personally that the minerals I purchase tend to separate after about 4 days of them muzzling the mineral around and tend to start to tack together with moisture from outside or what have you. I guess I don't look at price tags when I purchase products or feed for my animals, I buy what's best. I also feed my dairy heifers the leftover minerals from the goats in their pasture feeder unless soiled.


Mine don't. I use Purina Minerals for goats they say nice and crumbly.


----------

